# Arimidex timing



## StickyNuts (Oct 11, 2019)

When should I start Arimidex. I've got some test coming in this weekend and clomid. Just out of Arimidex. I was told I could get it In a couple weeks. Just not the same day. Do you think it would be safe to start without it? And just add it in when I get it? Or should I wait. Test only cycle. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

You don’t start a cycle without having everything on hand first. Ask me how I know...


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 11, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> You don’t start a cycle without having everything on hand first. Ask me how I know...



Yeah that's how I felt about it. Just excited to star my first cycle. And it's a family member getting. Didn't know if waiting a week or two would hurt.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

What if they wind up not getting it? You could be ****ed.


----------



## StickyNuts (Oct 11, 2019)

Straight30weight said:


> What if they wind up not getting it? You could be ****ed.



I thought about that too. But then thought, I guess I could just stop taking it and cycle off. With the clomid. But I guess that wouldn't help me with my estrogen levels. ****! Imma have to wait. It's cool I mean I've been waiting years.


----------



## Straight30weight (Oct 11, 2019)

Just wait. This isn’t a sprint, it’s a Marathon


----------



## Jin (Oct 11, 2019)

You have the only advice anyone on this board is going to offer you. 

I suggest you take it.


----------



## Trump (Oct 11, 2019)

I agree you need it on hand even if you don’t use it, 6 P’s Prior Planning Prevents Piss Poor Performance. Get all your ducks in a row then enjoy the ride


----------

